# Trip To Jims Fish Camp Turns SKETCHY!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 





What's going on anglers! I hope you all have been doing good. A couple of days ago I went on a solo kayak trip to Jim's fish camp in Pace Florida. The winds were 17 mph nw and COLD. The conditions weren't ideal, yet I powered through and didn't give up. I was throwing gulp on a jig head and that seemed to be getting the job done. The bite started off slow, but as it got warmer the bite switched. I also had a very SKETCHY moment whenever I went to step on the shore and my leg sunk down about a foot! Lol I was freezing! Anyways, Ill leave a video of a trip up above if any of yall wanna check it out! Tight Lines everyone!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Pluff mud is even more deceptive than it is smelly. Way to catch some fish on a hard north wind. :thumbsup:


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

You toughed out the weather and foot sinking in mud way to go thanks for the video always enjoy them


----------

